# 5 frame NUC's



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

That seems like a great idea with the 6 frames. I would like to see it.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So the boxes are 9.25x19.25x10.5. Made out of 1/2 ply. The SBB is cut out 1/5 inches in so there is 1 inch to staple the screen onto. That fits 5 frames and our feeder. If you use a different feeder make them smaller. We staple a piece of screen covering the opening so when we move them or when we first make the split it is blocked. Just pull the screen when we get them in the bee yard. We also use these for small swarms.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

That is great , I wish I could build things.

Brooklyn


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

That is wonderful. I'm feeling the love. I will be making me about a dozen of them this winter for the spring.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Have you posted have plans for the feeder somewhere?

Pugs


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> That is great , I wish I could build things.Brooklyn


I bought a new Rigid Table saw and a Rigid stapler and it takes 30 minutes or so to make each one. Little glue and little paint and some screening and they are done. Going to make a dozen or two more so I have them for next years swarms. Will move this into 10 framers later this year or overwinter them like this. 




Pugs said:


> Have you posted have plans for the feeder somewhere?Pugs


I bought 59 of them from a lady that was moving to Alaska and could not take her bee's. I bought them for 2 bucks a piece. Full price is only like 7.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1692&idCategory=10
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1692&idCategory=

They work great no drowned bee's. A little bit larger then one frame so I made my boxes bigger to fit 5 frames and the feeder.

_This is a non standard box so your mileage may vary._


----------



## Tim1606 (Mar 30, 2010)

The roof that you have made your nuc's from, are they waterproof? I mean i always put galvanized metal to help protect from the weather, but yours look like rain and wind could get into the top. Or am i missing something?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What Rain in Seattle? I use migratory lids on all my hives. I also use SBB so if they leak the rain just runs through. Not worried about the wood getting damaged because wood is cheaper then metal. I use a strap to hold them closed from the wind. The bee's weather proof them from the inside.  

Plus the metal traps moisture between the metal and wood and will destroy the wood a lot quicker.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Last edited by honeyman46408; Today at 05:40 PM. Reason: UNQ 


could someone tell me what the UNQ means, seem to see it alot???


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

From the rules of "beesource"

*Don't quote back entire messages in your reply. While this board allows you to "quote" (i.e. include) messages when you reply to them, very rarely do you ever need to quote the entire message that was sent to you. Just quote the relevant portion and chop out the rest. If someone includes an image in their post, do not include it in your quote.*


UNQ=unnecessary quote


----------



## wes1945 (Jul 3, 2010)

Are your 9 1/4 X 19 1/4 X 10 1/2inside or outside measurements. Look good. Wes


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice looking boxes.

How do you make your frame rests? Certainly you can't cut a rabbet for a rest in 1/2 inch ply. Do you use thicker wood for the ends so you can cut the rabbets or do you use a double layer of ply?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Not using a quote to answer since that just gets me in trouble. So I am answering the last post. 

I just ripped a 1 inch piece of ply and nailed it in. I have seen it from some where the sides are shorter and the hand holds on the side help with the shelf. But, I just do it with a rip of ply. Simple. They are just NUC's to get them going.


----------

